# Crooks and cream recipe



## Mollie (4/2/19)

Hi so I mixed crooks and cream this weekend, yes I take recipes from the web still learning, and it's a very nice vape but something is missing maybe a bit more sweetener
I mixed last night another 30 ml up and it's in steeping now
Dont know if you need to breath the juices in steeping or not






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## darryn.britton (4/2/19)

Just time I think. That recipe needs at least 7-10 days steep I think?

Sent from my G8341 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (4/2/19)

darryn.britton said:


> Just time I think. That recipe needs at least 7-10 days steep I think?
> 
> Sent from my G8341 using Tapatalk


The first batch I shaked n vape and set my mod to 53w and get a cool exhale will try the other one this weekend with mother's milk also in steeping

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## darryn.britton (4/2/19)

The vaper said:


> The first batch I shaked n vape and set my mod to 53w and get a cool exhale will try the other one this weekend with mother's milk also in steeping


Recipes with creams tend to require a long steep or they taste a bit underwhelming. I'd give that recipe/juice a 2 week steep minimum before trying it and deciding whether it's a good one.

"Breathing" while steeping is very debatable. It's typically for alcohol based flavouring though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

